# My new donk - Jasper



## luvmycritters (Aug 20, 2005)

This is my donk "Jasper" and I - taken about three or four weeks ago at Corinnes - isnt he a love?!


----------



## luvmycritters (Aug 20, 2005)

Here is another picture that Corinne took at her place...


----------



## luvmycritters (Aug 20, 2005)

THANKS Corinne!!! I love my donkey Jasper - I REALLY DO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jdomep (Aug 20, 2005)

He is just adorable! I love his face


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Aug 20, 2005)

What a cutie,love his face. Congratulations.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Aug 20, 2005)

Awwweeee geeesh Lori--what are friends for!



You and Jasper were made for each other.



.he LOVES you,



and your patience and of course all the attention you always give to him!



I am so happy that he has made himself right at home at your farm..but then again, he should , since he already knows all your minis.



.hahaha. I know you always say you dont have a favorite



and that you love them all, but now I am really wondering!!!



I think I know the answer to that one...lol...JASPER!






talk later, Corinne


----------



## minimule (Aug 20, 2005)

Cute boy!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## jrox (Aug 21, 2005)

Lori he is a BEAUTY....





I can tell it is love, with that pic of you and him.





He knows he has a great home, and now a AUNT CORINNE!!






Don't call her GRANDMA, she puts her dukes up!!





Enjoy your guy.





Roxana


----------



## don_keylover (Aug 22, 2005)

What a cutie Pie! Congratulations on having a very cute new member to your family!


----------



## luvmycritters (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks every one - never thought I would have a long ears to be boasting about - and to be so mesmerized by him as well!!!


----------



## shminifancier (Aug 23, 2005)

Ah you have to love those long ears. Real cute.. congrats


----------



## StarWish (Aug 23, 2005)

Lori & Jasper,

Congrats to you both! I predict there will be more longears in your future! They are more addictive than mini horses!





I love his markings!

StarWish/Colleen


----------



## luvmycritters (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks Colleen - I must say I like your prediction!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi Colleen, I DONT like your prediction!



Every time Lori comes over she wants another one out of MY pastures....






and we both know how I feel about parting with one of my "kids"!



She already has her eyes on my Zeebo





















I win on that one, she is NOT going to talk me out of him! ....and we wont even begin to mention what minis she all wants. I tried to warn her that donkeys are completely addicting, and now she is hooked!



Just wait till she gets a jenny and has her first foal, there is nothing cutier then a newborn donkey. She was over by me when Taco was born this spring..and I think that is what convinced her! Of course, Lori wont tell us the truth on here, but she has loved Jasper from day one






it just took me a little while to say YES. .... Right Lori?????? Corinne


----------



## luvmycritters (Aug 23, 2005)

Yupper - I must admit that I have to agree with every thing you have said Corinne - I can not tell a lie!!!


----------

